# JavaHMO on DTiVo v6.2



## dnemec123

I realize that the JavaHMO project is no longer in developement, but as a DirecTV TiVo (hacked via Zipper), I'm not able to run the Galleon project.

So my question is: Why does JavaHMO keep stopping on my Windows XP Pro SP2 system?

Here's a snippet of the log.txt file:


> 2006-01-30 18:23:50,160 ERROR [PoolThread-1] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:09,073 ERROR [PoolThread-0] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:11,216 ERROR [PoolThread-0] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:20,219 ERROR [PoolThread-1] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:23,073 ERROR [PoolThread-3] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:25,266 ERROR [PoolThread-3] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:28,531 ERROR [PoolThread-3] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:30,093 ERROR [PoolThread-0] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:32,246 ERROR [PoolThread-0] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Software caused connection abort: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:32,406 ERROR [PoolThread-1] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:34,229 ERROR [PoolThread-1] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Software caused connection abort: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:34,810 ERROR [PoolThread-3] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Software caused connection abort: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:35,010 ERROR [PoolThread-2] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Software caused connection abort: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:08:46,517 ERROR [PoolThread-1] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:09:17,892 ERROR [PoolThread-1] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 19:09:32,683 ERROR [PoolThread-1] StreamingServlet - EDU.oswego.cs.dl.util.concurrent.TimeoutException
> 2006-01-30 23:08:45,912 ERROR [PoolThread-8] Container - item index wrapped: 24
> 2006-01-30 23:09:07,132 ERROR [PoolThread-8] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 23:09:11,779 ERROR [PoolThread-8] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 23:09:24,597 ERROR [PoolThread-8] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-30 23:09:36,995 ERROR [PoolThread-11] StreamingServlet - java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
> 2006-01-30 23:10:03,353 ERROR [PoolThread-10] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
> 2006-01-31 04:16:01,831 ERROR [DownloadThread] ToGoList - org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Premature end of file.
> 2006-01-31 04:36:11,521 ERROR [DownloadThread] ToGoList - org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Premature end of file.
> 2006-01-31 05:06:00,353 ERROR [Thread-203] InternetImageItem - EDU.oswego.cs.dl.util.concurrent.TimeoutException: http://image.weather.com/web/radar/us_pdx_closeradar_large_usen.jpg
> 2006-01-31 05:06:00,363 ERROR [Thread-204] ImageProxy - java.lang.InterruptedException: http://image.weather.com/web/radar/us_pdx_closeradar_large_usen.jpg
> 2006-01-31 05:08:30,719 ERROR [DownloadThread] ToGoList - org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Premature end of file.


The version of Java I have installed is 


> C:\Documents and Settings\Dale>java -version
> java version "1.5.0_06"
> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Dale>java -showversion
> java version "1.5.0_06"
> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)


Any suggestions/fixes?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## The Spud

I just installed JavaHMO over the weekend and I couldn't get it to work. What I ended up doing was uninstalling Java Runtime and then allowed the JavaHMO installation to reinstall Java Runtime and then it worked. I don't know the whys and wherefores, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## dnemec123

Based on another message in the Underground forum, I turned off the TiVo Desktop v2.2 software via the gui, then I set the TiVo Beacon service to Manual and stopped it.

Within the JavaHMO gui, I unchecked the box for using the TiVo Beacon service.

Restarted JavaHMO and it has remained running for over 24 hours now.

Dale


----------



## Markman07

Yes I joined all the fun over the weekend by using Zipper! Installed and am using JavaHMO. Sad to see that it is no longer supported and Galleon doesn't work on 6.2 Directivos! It looks like one sweet project that is for sure.


----------



## skw

Markman07 said:


> ... Galleon doesn't work on 6.2 Directivos! It looks like one sweet project that is for sure.


Does anyone know... does Galleon not work on 6.2 for some complicated, techincal reason, or just because the team doesn't have the hardware and/or the time to make it work? I.E., if I help out, could I possibly get it to work?

OR, is there some legal reason that they are not willing to support it working on 6.2?


----------



## Markman07

I believe a lot of the reason is due to the fact that it requires/works with Tivo OS 7.x


----------



## Gunnyman

7.xx upgraded the HMO software to the Home Media Engine.
Lots of features NOT available to 6.2 users. Thansk DTV


----------



## ForrestB

I posted this on message in the JavaHMO forums and was referred here - so here goes:

I've just installed JavaHMO 2.4 under OSX 10.3.9 - and only Tic-Tac-Toe seems to work. Photo's and Music (iTunes.xml file chosen) both display a long error message on my zippered DTivo running 6.2 saying no photo's or music is available or there's a network error. With the web module, I receive a message saying the web site hasn't been loaded. Any suggestions? I haven't installed or used the Mac Tivo Desktop software.


----------



## ForrestB

Bump

Any OSX users running JavaHMO on their zippered DTivo's - please chime in


----------



## Gunnyman

jhmo has issues with Apple's impementation of Java. I gave up on Jhmo recently


----------



## ForrestB

Thanks for the feedback. Do you use Tivoserver to push video to your DTivo? What program do you use to push your iTunes (MP3) library to your DTivo?


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm using tivodesktop for mac
and tivoserver.


----------



## luder

I have tried tivodesktop 2.3a with no dice.. 

Dtivo 6.2

jae


----------



## luder

Pictures and photos now work with Tivodesktop 2.3a
but, transfer don't work.. how do i enable this for Dtivo?

oh and one more thing what version of JHMO will work with Dtivo S2 6.2 ?


----------



## sage_82

I have JavaHMO running with 6.2a. I have it serving pictures, music, movie listings, and weather with not many issues. 

I got this running some time ago and remember having to find a new movie listing plug- in to get it to work. I will have to dig in further if anyone is interested.


----------



## HellFish

New Movie listing plugin can be found at the other forum here:

/forum/showthread.php?p=239993#post239993



luder said:


> Pictures and photos now work with Tivodesktop 2.3a
> but, transfer don't work.. how do i enable this for Dtivo?
> 
> oh and one more thing what version of JHMO will work with Dtivo S2 6.2 ?


If you're still wondering, JHMO 2.4 (can be found in my sig) works with Dtivo 6.2a. I use it for weather, music, photos & movie times. We can't use Tivodesktop to transfer stuff to/from Dtivos. Only SA tivos have this function, we can only view photos & music with tivodesktop. This is where tivoserver come into play.

On a side note, Tivodesktop seems to have a quicker connection then JHMO. When I'm quickly scrolling through my music via Tivodesktop, the artist name still appears on the top of the screen. When I do the same thing through JHMO, the name disappears, making it more difficult to scroll halfway through the list.


----------



## shredhead

I have JavaHMO running on my Linux box that serves three 6.2a DTivo boxes. Things work pretty good with the Music and Photo plug ins. The music one takes awhile to get going since it has to index through my MP3 collection but once that happens it's clear sailing. 

The photo plug in does work however I noticed that it does not like files that came from my newer digital (6MP) camera. I get a thumbnail but when I try to view it full size I get the red X. Is there some limitation somewhere? Can I fix it? Or do I need to resize the pictures before copying them over to the Linux box (originals are on my PC)?


----------



## HellFish

I had similar reboots with photos from an 11 megapixel camera. I also noticed these photos were all edited w/ photoshop, so I'm not sure what is to blame.

I remember discussing this during the summer here, but I never did more research... I just stopped viewing photos on the TiVo. If you want to do some more testing, please let us know the results. With the current writers strike lessening my TV viewing, maybe I'll be able to play around some more in the upcoming weeks.... Or I suppose I could read a book.


----------

